# 350z vs G35 sports coupe



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

First of all thanks in advance to anyone and everyone who helps me out with this post. I am really interested in the new Z car and it's Infinity knock off the G35 Sports Coupe, however I am wrestling with which direction to go. My hang up really is how much difference there is in the drivetrain of these two vehicles. They both use the same engine, yet there is a 4 ft/lbs of torque in favor of the 350Z. Now I ask you, what could that difference really be or is it just marketing? And finally with the supercharger or twin turbo option being rapidly developed, do you think that a forced induction system designed for the 350z could be used on a G35 coupe since the engine must be so similar?


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

do a search for 350z we here at the forums have had many discussions about it, good and bad. Just a thought.


----------



## MtbB14 (Sep 22, 2002)

Pretty much the forced induction will be similar. Just to tell you the G35 is the Skyline in Japan. The 350 Z's engine is fine tuned a lil bit more than the G35 also the g35 has four seats. there both sports cars but one more of a coupe sports car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

How is it tuned more, I mean 4 ft/lbs of torque seems like such a minimal difference that it would seem to be not even worth the time. Sorry about not searching better first, I'll do that this evening. I really like the option of being able to carry 4 versus 2, which makes the G35 a contender.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

da-da-da said:


> * My hang up really is how much difference there is in the drivetrain of these two vehicles. They both use the same engine, yet there is a 4 ft/lbs of torque in favor of the 350Z. Now I ask you, what could that difference really be or is it just marketing? *


 I am thinking that the horsepower and torque differences between these two cars is all marketing. It seems it would be more expensive for Nissan to detune an engine for 7HP. A big difference between the Infiniti and the Nissan is the G35 has a 4 inch increase between the wheels allowing for better handling. Also like mentioned before, back seats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

There should be no difference in engine tuning between the two. I even think they use the same ecu part#. The only thing it can be is because of the extra length in the driveshaft, and that's only if they measure the output at the wheels.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

The Z will be a bit lighter than the G35 SC. The Z has a TT set up out already. I would go Z if your not planning on giving friends rides and want to have better racing times.


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

in my honesty opinion the g35 is a much better looking car.
as a nissan tech i can tell you that the minimal horsepower difference is in the intake manifold


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

they are both nice cars and it is a difficult choice, but the 04's are convertable!!!!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I think it would come down to is how many people you want to be able to take with you. I read a review in a mag. and the two cars handled very similarly. Of course the 350 handled better, but only by a small amount, and was faster in a straight line. My theory of the loss in power could be due to the mounts (softer possibly for Infiniti causing more engine slop), and either the exhaust or intake systems. 

I'm in the same dilemma. I have a new job that could quite possibly allow me to afford to buy one or the other, and still get married this year, though I'll probably wait a year or so to get the car. I'm going to be selling life insurance and would like a car that isn't going to make people think "Who is this kid?" while still having a car that is fun to drive and has a good amount of potential.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

My girlfriend has a Z, it's a great car, but personally I like the g35 better. You get the sports car with more of a luxury look. Everything the Z has to offer plus more. On a side note, my brother is shopping for a car right now, and has a lot of the same q's. If you're testdriving cars you should check out the Lexus IS sport, he found an ad online. If you take the ad in w/ you , you get a free subscription the media week magazine or billboard magazine

Zeeya Later

http://www.billboard.com/billboard/charts/bb200.jsp

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/..._indicators.jsp


----------

